# Old JL 12W08 questions



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

I have an old JL 12W08 ( whats printed on the magnet ) that was free, its definitely a few years old, has a cone in the center and the magnet is about 5in round and 2 in tall. 
What wattage is it? Ive found anywhere from 300 to 1000. 
What size amp should I be using? 
And what size and type of box should I use? 
I plan to use it in my 04.5 GLI with the stock Monsoon HU and a line converter, I'm not trying to go for big sound just a little more punch. 
TIA.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/live_1/10_12_15W0_MAN.pdf?1317790098


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

I would use the JL 250/1.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

its an 8ohm jl w-0 series 12 inch sub.

Power wise, its 150/300 watts. a 250/1 is perfect, as its always gonna give you the same power (250 watts) with no regard for speaker impedance. its a great amp, but costs a lot.

If youre strapped for cash (which i imagine you might be with a 10 year old speaker) you can use a 2 channel amplifier, with a RMS power rating of 200-300 watts x 2 channels. Bridged i would assume you get 400 - 600 watts into a single channel, but due to a subwoofer with a higher resistance you would get about 200 rms, which is perfect.


----------

